# FET - embryo size



## Laura (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I had my embryo transfer on Friday. It was an FET using embryos that had been frozen on day 1 of my last ivf cycle due to the risk of OHSS at that time. I know I should have asked this at the hospital on Friday - but as is often the case, you come away and think of these things afterwards. I had two embryos transferred which were 2 cells each. I was told they were good looking ones and were normal for the stage they were at. I was surprised they were only 2 cells though. Do you think this is just because they were actually still very young, having been frozen at an early stage and only recently thawed? I'm not sure when they thaw the embryos for transfer - do clinics tend to do it on the day of transfer? If so, I think that would explain it wouldn't it? 

Thank you for attending to our worries and concerns Peter, your advice is always much appreciated. In fact following advice you gave me at an earlier date about the transfer procedure, I asked my hopsital if I could rest for 20 minutes after transfer this time and they were happy to oblige. (At my first transfer with them I had to get up and walk out of the clinic straight after the procedure and felt very distressed about it.) It made the whole experience much more relaxed and pleasant this time. So thank you very much!

Love Laura


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Laura said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I had my embryo transfer on Friday. It was an FET using embryos that had been frozen on day 1 of my last ivf cycle due to the risk of OHSS at that time.
> 
> ...


----------

